# Drill speed Question



## Ben Holt (May 17, 2016)

hey guys. I purchased this kit along with the carbide bit. http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=1_13
I need to drill a hole through the blade with the bit so I can add an auto spring. Can u recommend a speed? I didn't want to have to anneal it but will if I have to. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## Wildthings (May 17, 2016)

I used the slowest speed my benchtop drill runs to drill thru some harden steel blades. All my drill bits wouldn't touch it except a carbide tipped bit!
My 2 cents

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2016)

Agreed. The slower the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------

